# 330 Gallon Propane Tank Dimensions



## ManiacPD (Jan 7, 2009)

In planning for installation of storage I'm looking for the footprint/dimensions of a 330 gallon tank.  A 500 gallon tank is too big for my boiler room.  I've searched for dimensions of the 330 gallon tank online and can't find anything.  Any of you guys have one that can get me some quick numbers?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard of 250's but not 330's.  Sounds like a funny looking pig!  Hopefully you get your answer.  My 500's are 110 inches long, 37 inches in diameter.


----------



## ManiacPD (Jan 7, 2009)

The 330's are horizontal tanks like the 500's.  I don't have 10' of length and was hoping a 330 would be shorter.


----------



## Jeff S (Jan 7, 2009)

I have 4 - 330 tanks,they are 9.5 ft long(114") and 2.5 ft diameter(30"),basically I believe they are about the same length as the 500 gallon tanks but the diameter is a smaller.


----------



## rickh1001 (Jan 8, 2009)

ManiacPD, 

I had to stir my memory a bit, but NoFossil had a post in late summer with a similar question.  Someone responded, and here is their link:

http://propanetanks.us/

Hope this helps


----------



## ManiacPD (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks.  If that's the case then I might as well go with the 500 gallon tank like I had planned in the first place.

I'll have to do some rearranging to make this work.

Thanks again!


----------

